# Factory amp to aftermarket radio



## 50thZ (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok so i bought an aftermarket stereo and hard wired it into my 84 nissan 300zx AE. The only problem is that i didnt know how to wire it to the factory amp (under the passenger seat). I called abc warehouse and they said it would cost $45 to hook it up. I was just wondering if i could do it myself and save me a little bit of money. I also have bodysonic seats and i want to know if those will work with my aftermarket stereo. thanks for the help


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

The factory amp is a piece of junk compared to the built in amp of any new stereo. Ignore the piece of shit.


----------



## DSMguy (Jul 4, 2008)

even know he is a ass he is right and plus u cant really use it with a after market head unit ne ways


----------



## 50thZ (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks for the help. i took my car to a place that installs radios and they told me that there isnt a stck amp so they wired each speaker and it sounds great now.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

50thZ said:


> thanks for the help. i took my car to a place that installs radios and they told me that there isnt a stck amp so they wired each speaker and it sounds great now.


If you really have a 50th Anniversary Edition, you do have a stock factory amp. Two actually. One powers the rear speakers, the other powers the body sonic seats.


----------

